# Wild Dance in b-minor for piano solo



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello friends of classical music,
I'm a new member here, I like classical music very much and do violin playing almost my whole life and play in Salzburg in two different non-professional orchestras. In my spare-time, I compose my own music (already for a long time).

I would be very happy if some of you listens to one of my pieces, it is a moving, virtuos and wild dance for piano solo (sampled with software):






Happy for any commends!
Gerhard


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi to all listeners, thank you all for watching! Pls no worry to commend, critics are always very helpful!


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

waldhoerer said:


> Hi to all listeners, thank you all for watching! Pls no worry to commend, critics are always very helpful!


Sorry to ask again: 
Please write your commends, no worry I have a thick skin. But without any commend to my piece its impossible to improve...


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

You should post the sheet music of the piece here, then it would easier to comment on the composition. About your midi-realisation: Is the music supposed to be constantly in FF? If not, I would work on it a bit, because it sounds like it's FF through the whole piece. This affects the perception of the composition as well. Because the constant full volume articulation, I feel your composition lacks a bit of direction, as if it doesn't have any high and low points. This could be a misconception that a better crafted midi-realisation or real performance could easily fix. The inhuman tempos at some places remind me of Conlon Nancarrow's pieces for the player piano. Yngwie Malmsteen has also this kind of arpeggiated stuff, played as fast as yours, but with the electric guitar.


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi pkoi, many thnx for this commed, this is helping me a lot!

Yes youre fully right, my midi sample is very... static. Others have told me this, too. So working currently on a new version, even using some different sounds for legato, stakkato, tenuto, etc... and the tempo is too high, I will also correct this.

Will post the new version when finished

Best Regards, Gerhard


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's definitely virtuosic :lol: Sounds Hungarian to me like Liszt? Some of those intervals sound iffy for the style to me between 0:14 and 0:28. The main part of the dance appears to be just after the 3:00 mark, so the extended intro as I hear it feels too long. I'm thinking you can save some of those fireworks as a break in the main part.


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Phil, thnx a lot for your commend, very good hints! I'll think about it...
Gerhard


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Yeah, I second Pkoi's idea of submitting the sheetmusic for more detailed feedback. The first thing I feel is that there are many stretches with almost no 'breathing' anywhere. You can pick moto perpetuo like, say, Weber's, and while the stream of 16-notes is endless, there are cadences, moments of rest, and a sense of progress with several modulations at key moments. Another thing is that I have trouble grasping at elast part of the structure of the piece, it seems there are many, many ideas.

On a side note, I feel you're trying to use a mostly common-practise style, but I feel several inconsistences. Are you familiar with every single concept of something like, say, www.openmusictheory.com?

Cheers


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello TalkingPie,
thnx for your good commend! I thought, that I seldom would have managed to make this piece from one cast and logically connected, so your analysis is even more interesting for me.
And yes its not breathing here, was never intended. But think you mean I should maybe work more on processing of themes, there you're absolutely right - this was a very good hint for me.
Yes have read some music theory books, thnx for your -very- interresting link, I like to do analysis of selected pieces...

Gerhard


----------

